# Downlaodable Full Orchestral film scores?



## Christian Marcussen (Feb 18, 2007)

Know any sites? I would like to study some film scores, and I know I'm more likely to cash out the money on impulse if I can download the PDF. 

Know of any such sites?


----------



## choc0thrax (Feb 18, 2007)

All you're going to find really are John Williams stuff pretty much. Don't think i've seen the option to buy PDF versions anywhere.


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Feb 18, 2007)

You mean the only full orchestral stuff out there is pretty much JW? And none of it is downloadable?

Bugger


----------



## choc0thrax (Feb 18, 2007)

There's a few things out there besides Williams but hardly anything. There's some stuff that's arranged by others like Elfman's Spiderman main title but it isn't the real sheet music so studying it might not be that great but still educationalish I guess.


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Feb 18, 2007)

So far I have only found downloadable piano scores grrr...


----------



## choc0thrax (Feb 18, 2007)

Christian Marcussen @ Sun Feb 18 said:


> So far I have only found downloadable piano scores grrr...



What would you do with PDF's anyways? Print them out? Would be hell reading it off a screen.


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Feb 18, 2007)

Yep print them. PDF is nothing in itself. 

But downloading a score and having a look at it immediately is great. Especially if I could download on a track to track basis.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Feb 18, 2007)

You should check out Scott Smalley 2 days seminars.
Aside from the great influx of knowledge and insights you'd get out of the course, you'd also get excerpts from a whole bunch of great movie scores; over 300 pages total...

Well worth the fees to attend it!


----------



## Ranietz (Feb 18, 2007)

Try the "Samples" site at http://www.marcobeltrami.com/. You can download some samples of his work and some of them (not many) has a Pdf score.

-Ranietz-


----------



## Dr.Quest (Feb 18, 2007)

Ranietz @ Sun Feb 18 said:


> Try the "Samples" site at http://www.marcobeltrami.com/. You can download some samples of his work and some of them (not many) has a Pdf score.
> 
> -Ranietz-



These arenice! And something Choco appeared to know nothing about. How cool is that?
J o/~


----------



## choc0thrax (Feb 18, 2007)

Dr.Quest @ Sun Feb 18 said:


> Ranietz @ Sun Feb 18 said:
> 
> 
> > Try the "Samples" site at http://www.marcobeltrami.com/. You can download some samples of his work and some of them (not many) has a Pdf score.
> ...



Oh please I was the first to post about those like a year ago! I just have a bad memory... Already mocked up part of Hellboy long ago.


----------



## Leandro Gardini (Feb 18, 2007)

I have many by JW, some by Elfman, Herman, David Arnold, Hans Zimmer and whoever I don´t remember now...if you are interested in exchanging send an PM to me!!!


----------

